# Musky...



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

You've been warned.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Let me know what they say. I'm very curious.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

It might be a while Clayton, I just heard the hybrids were on fire in my favorite mud hole.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Yea nice tyes bud good luck go big Or go hOme that's the name of the game. A mudhole is an understatement lol.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

steelheader007 said:


> Yea nice tyes bud good luck go big Or go hOme that's the name of the game. A mudhole is an understatement lol.


Wouldn't necessarily call them big, but they are pretty! What size hooks are they fallen?

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

They are tied on 8/0 hooks.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

fallen513 said:


> They are tied on 8/0 hooks.


They look incredible! I hope my skills reach that level some day.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Well if you want them to see any action send them over here, I'm fishing daily until I get mine


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Better shots for scale:


----------

